# On / l'on



## David

¿Hay un literato francoparlante quien me podría explicar la diferencia entre _on _ et _l'on._?

En Espagne *on * dîne très tard.
Sur le pont d'Avignon, *l'on * y danse...

Je n'y suis jamais sur...


----------



## valerie

" l'on" est un archaisme, tu ne le diras ni l'écriras jamais.


----------



## esance

Es una canción que aprendí cuando era pequeña, pero la aprendí así:

Sur le pont d'Avignon
on y danse, on y danse,
sur le pont d'Avignon
on y danse tous en rond.

David, estás seguro de como es la versión correcta? He mirado en Google y salen las dos!!

Alguien me puede sacar de dudas??

Merci


----------



## valerie

Yo la he cantado y bailado de pequeña:

Sur le pont d'Avignon
l'on y danse, l'on y danse,
sur le pont d'Avignon
l'on y danse tous en rond.

Les beaux messieurs font comme ci _(une révérence)_
Les belles dames font comme ça _(une révérence)_

Sur le pont d'Avignon
l'on y danse, l'on y danse,
sur le pont d'Avignon
l'on y danse tous en rond.


----------



## Focalist

valerie said:
			
		

> " l'on" est un archaisme, tu ne le diras ni l'écriras jamais.


No estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dice Valerie. Esta construcción -- _l'on_ -- se la encuentra con cierta frecuencia todavía, sobretodo en el contexto _... que l'on... _, probablemente por razones de eufonía. Algunos ejemplos econtrados en Internet:

-- Ce que *l’on* sait de l’ecstasy et de ses risques...
-- Il n'est pas toujours facile de dire ce que *l'on* a sur le cœur
-- Lorsque l'automobile que *l'on* achète à crédit est disponible à la concession...

Existen también ejemplos dobles, como

-- Est-il vrai que lorsque *l'on* télécharge certains logiciels, des programmes espions s'installent sans que *l'on* en soit informé?
-- Que doit-on faire lorsque *l'on* reçoit à son domicile une marchandise que *l'on* n'a pas commandée? 

F


----------



## David

Valérie, c'est pas la premiére fois qu'on m'accuse d'archaïsme, donc a mon âge on devient archaïque, mais est-ce que Focalist n'aille-pas raison?  Je crois qu'on l'emploi encore, peut-être pour l'euphonie, mais je ne trouve pas ni l'un ni l'autre plus euphonique.  Au secours les Français...  Est'ce qu'il y a des règles? Ou de formes habituelles?


----------



## valerie

Effectivement, l'on apparemment est utilisé. Désolé pour mon affirmation un peu hâtive. Cependant, j'insiste, l'utilisation de l'on procède d'une tentative d'améliorer le style d'une phrase banale ou triviale utilisant le on, et le résultat n'est pas très brillant. C'est tout à fait correct grammaticalement, mais je ne conseille pas de l'utiliser. Il est tout à fait possible et beaucoup plus "naturel" de dire:

 Ce qu'on sait de l'ecstasy et de ses risques...
-- Il n'est pas toujours facile de dire ce qu'on a sur le cœur
-- Lorsque l'automobile qu'on achète à crédit est disponible à la concession...

Est-il vrai que lorsqu'on télécharge certains logiciels, des programmes espions s'installent sans qu'on en soit informé?
-- Que doit-on faire lorsqu'on reçoit à son domicile une marchandise qu'on n'a pas commandée?


----------



## maicol

On m'a toujours appris que c'était pour l'euphony qu'on utilise "l'on", surtout avec "qu'on" pour ne pas le confondre avec "con" (oralement, bien sûr!!). 

"l'on toujours après si, que, et"


----------



## valerie

Je me suis surprise aujourd'hui sur le point d'écrire "Lorsque l'on..." comme quoi il est difficile d'être cohérent.


----------



## herreros

Hola a todos otra vez.

Tengo una duda gramatical con una construcción que me he encontrado muchas veces en textos en francés.
se trata de "que l'on + verbo".
Os pongo un ejemplo

"C'est par la vigilance quotidienne des citoyens *que l'on peut *veiller à une 
libre circulation des idées et surtout à ce que l'éducation populaire 
s'exerce pour résister à la pression des médias et toutes formes de 
cultures intellectuelles totalitaires ou répressives." 

Realmente no entiendo esta construcción (la que está en negrita), o al menos no le saco correspondencia con el castellano.
No entiendo qué pinta la partícula "le/la" antes de la partícula "on"

Por ejemplo, otra frase al azar tomada de por ahí:
"Bien sûr *que l'on peut* faire quelque chose..."
Pues eso, si alguien pudiera explicarme po qué se le pone el "le/la" delante, le estaría muy agradecido.
Un saludo a todos, y gracias!!


----------



## Fred-erique

ce n'est aucunement incorrect d'écrire ou de dire "qu'on" "lorsqu'on", "parce qu'on", ... par souci d'euphonie et plus souvent par souci d'élégance on dit l'on à la place de on.

C'est surtout dans la langue écrite que cet emploi semble répandu, sans s'imposer. On trouve souvent *l'on* après: _que, si, ou, où _(commencés par une voyelle).

Il faut éviter cet emploi:
* après le pronom relatif *dont*: le club dont on fait partie (et non dont l'on ...)
* devant un mot commençant par* l*: _si on le lui a donné _(et non _si l'on le lui a donné_), _qu'on lui a dit _(et non _que l'on lui a dit_).


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!

La règle est - aujourd'hui - purement euphonique : on s'efforce d'éviter la prononciation "con" et plus encore "concon", de la même façon qu'on évite certaines formes verbales malsonnantes bien que correctes (vous m'appatâtes, vous m'épatâtes). Druide.com fait très bien le point sur cette question :



> * L'on est préférable à on*
> 
> a) Quand cela permet d'éviter un hiatus (suite de deux voyelles phonétiques). Le cas se présente notamment après ces mots :  _et, ou, où, qui, quoi, si._
> _C'est un retour aux sources, si on veut. _ (_si on_ : hiatus)
> _C'est un retour aux sources, si l'on veut._  (préférable) ​b) Après le mot _que_, pour éviter la syllabe malsonnante _qu'on_.
> _Il faut assumer ce qu'on dit._  (_qu'on_ : malsonnant)
> _Il faut assumer ce que l'on dit._  (préférable) ​Cette recommandation vaut surtout quand cette syllabe _qu'on_ est elle-même suivie d'un verbe commençant par _con-_ ou _com-_. _Ce qu'on conçoit bien s'énonce clairement. _ (_qu'on con- _: malsonnant)
> _Ce que l'on conçoit bien s'énonce clairement._  (préféré... par Boileau !)​


Pour un topo complet : http://www.druide.com/points_de_langue_21.html


----------



## herreros

Muchas gracias, 
sin embargo a veces sí he visto la construcción "qu'on...."
Es ahí de donde nace mi incomprensión.
¿Podrías concretar un poco más?
Muchísimas gracias


Fred-erique said:


> ce n'est aucunement incorrect d'écrire ou de dire "qu'on" "lorsqu'on", "parce qu'on", ... par souci d'euphonie et plus souvent par souci d'élégance on dit l'on à la place de on.
> 
> C'est surtout dans la langue écrite que cet emploi semble répandu, sans s'imposer. On trouve souvent *l'on* après: _que, si, ou, où _(commencés par une voyelle).
> 
> Il faut éviter cet emploi:
> * après le pronom relatif *dont*: le club dont on fait partie (et non dont l'on ...)
> * devant un mot commençant par* l*: _si on le lui a donné _(et non _si l'on le lui a donné_), _qu'on lui a dit _(et non _que l'on lui a dit_).


----------



## herreros

Hola Cabezota
El anterior mensaje también va dirigido a tí.
Si pudieras concretar un poco más, te estaría muy agradecido.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Es muy fácil : en realidad puedes elegir entre ambas formas, puesto que son correctas las dos : "qu'on"/"que l'on". 

Se recomienda - y no es nada más que una recomendación - que en algunos casos se use "l'on" preferentemente à "on" solo (en este caso, mejor poner "que l'on" más bien que "qu'on"). Esas recomendaciones se deben a que "qu'on" en francés suena mucho a "con" ("gilipollas"), y por lo tanto procuramos evitarlo.


----------



## herreros

Muchísimas gracias a los dos.
Ahora me queda bien clarito.
Gracias, de verdad.


----------



## yserien

CABEZOTA said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> La règle est - aujourd'hui - purement euphonique : on s'efforce d'éviter la prononciation "con" et plus encore "concon", de la même façon qu'on évite certaines formes verbales malsonnantes bien que correctes (vous m'appatâtes, vous m'épatâtes). Druide.com fait très bien le point sur cette question :
> 
> Pour un topo complet : http://www.druide.com/points_de_langue_21.html



Comme on dit en espagnol, d'un seul coup tu as tué deux oiseaux ; ça fais longtemps que j'ai mes doutes á ce sujet, desormais éclaircies. Merci.-


----------



## T&I

hola:

*l'on s'inquiète si peu de l'avenir
*qué significa en esta frase la palabra "on"?? a qué se refiere?

una posible traducción??

gracias


----------



## yserien

Es un comodín que los no nativos comprendemos apenas oirlo. Es una especie de comodín linguistico. Fuera de disquisiciones gramaticales se puede explicar así. Nous , on est sur le point de.....(nosotros estamos a punto de.....) aunque se le pluraliza, tambien se usa impersonalmente. Concretamente en tu frase yo traduciría "nosotros" o se. Dos o tres explicaciones más y será tuyo para toda la vida. On verra bien....(ya se verá)


----------



## T&I

entonces, cómo quedaría mi frase traducida entera??

gracias por la explicación


----------



## niko

"se preocupa tan poco del porvenir" ?


----------



## totor

En ocasiones conviene traducirlo como *uno*, sobre todo cuando es muy genérico:

*Uno se preocupa tan poco por el porvenir*…


----------



## Gévy

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con Totor, aquí o se traduce por "uno" (si es genérico) o por "nosotros" (si es que el texto es personalizado e incluye al que habla).

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## danikun

Bonjour a tous

lo que no entiendo es la "l" delante de "on", podrían uds explicarme?. Soy nuevo y es un gran gusto compartir un foro con gente que sabe tanto. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Danikun:

Esta l' delante de on, no tiene ningún valor gramatical. Solo se pone para evitar un hiato en estos dos casos (no recuerdo que lo pongamos en otros) :

-si on : si l'on
-qu'on : que l'on

No es ninguna obligación ponerlo, pero resulta simplemente más elegante.

Además "qu'on " se pronuncia como "con" (glipollas). 

Ves, solo es cuestión de estilo, nada más.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Rayines

danikun said:


> Bonjour a tous
> 
> lo que no entiendo es la "l" delante de "on", podrían uds explicarme?. Soy nuevo y es un gran gusto compartir un foro con gente que sabe tanto. Merci beaucoup.


Hola danikun, mientras alguien más te contesta, mirá qué linda explicación tenés *acá*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Rayines:

Maravillosa página la que nos envías.

Muchas gracias y, por supesto, un beso para ti,

Gévy


----------



## Bushwhacker

La "l" de "que l'on dit" a qué se refiere?

El párrafo donde he hallado esto hace referencia a un documental acerca de una mujer hecha rehén en el desierto, al aire libre:

Une captivité à ciel ouvert en quelque sorte, et dès lors pourquoi ne pas parler de cinéma, de cette lumière que l’on dit capturer pour lui prêter vie.

Podríamos traducir "...por qué no hablar de cine, de esa luz que se dice capturarla para darle vida.

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola ;

Como ves, ya se había hablado del tema en otro hilo que he fusionado con el tuyo. más arriba puedes ver la explicación. Ésta *l'* no es más que una ayuda a la pronunciación, para deshacer un hiato o evitar la pronunciación que puede dar alguna confusión "qu'on" = "con".
No tiene valor gramatical alguno.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Bushwhacker

Gévy said:


> Hola ;
> 
> Como ves, ya se había hablado del tema en otro hilo que he fusionado con el tuyo. más arriba puedes ver la explicación. Ésta *l'* no es más que una ayuda a la pronunciación, para deshacer un hiato o evitar la pronunciación que puede dar alguna confusión "qu'on" = "con".
> No tiene valor gramatical alguno.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Es decir, que es tan correcto decir "qu'on" que "que l'on"?

Es correcta mi traducción?

Gracias


----------



## alphoger

maicol dit vrai, c'est une affaire d'euphonie ...
La tournure " l'on " (au moyen-âge : les " hommes "), s'emploie encore dans la langue écrite, pour éviter un hiatus ou une cacophonie. 
" Ce que l'on conçoit bien ... " pour ne pas entendre "Ce qu'on conçoit bien ..." 
"Et l'on pense " pour ne pas entendre "Et on pense ..."


----------



## Gévy

Hola Bushwhacker:

Sí : que l'on = qu'on

Este ON = nous. Hay que restablecerlo así en español.

la lumière que l'on dit capturer : esa luz que pretendemos/ aseguramos / decimos capturar...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## princesa por sorpresa

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos reunidos*​*Frase entera (habla del escándalo con la leche en polvo ***):*




> Même si l'on croyait qu'avec la grande peur de la grippe aviaire, les choses avaient un peu changées.


 
No entiendo la presencia de la "L" delante de "ON"... Es por razones de fonética? Para que suene mejor?

Même si on croyait ... Sería como lo diría yo...

Croire (quelquechose), en este caso "quelquechose" = les choses avaient un peu changées avec la grande peur de la grippe aviaire...

No sé si estoy un poco "espesa" pero sigo sin entenderlo...

Por cierto la fuente es la página de rfi (journal facile de hoy)

Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

No veo ningún problema en tu frase, la traducción literal es posible, la(s) cosa(s) había(n) cambiado un poco con (después de / por causa de) ...

ojo = avaient un peu changées.


----------



## princesa por sorpresa

Paquit& said:


> No veo ningún problema en tu frase, la traducción literal es posible, la(s) cosa(s) había(n) cambiado un poco con (después de / por causa de) ...
> 
> ojo = avaient un peu changées.


 
No me deja poner links aún, lo que he puesto es la transcripción del journal (viene en la página de rfi) y me parece que también lo pronuncia como changées. Es algo normal este tipo de errores en el francés hablado?

Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## swift

Un documento cuya lectura siempre recomiendo: http://www.druide.com/points_de_langue_21.html

También recomiendo la lectura de este libro.

Algunos hilos en que se ha discutido on/l'on aparecen en esta discusión: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=177192


----------



## Paquita

http://www.rfi.fr/lffr/articles/001/script_journal_francais_facile.asp

En tu artículo en efecto se nota el error gramatical escrito, pero no he notado nada en la parte oral. De todas formas pronuncias igual changé, changée, changés, changées, changez, changer ...De ahí la falta de una secretaria que ha confundido la concordancia con el OD (verbo avoir) y la con el sujeto (verbo être)...nada más.


----------



## Bushwhacker

La frase:

*Le faux est partie intégrante de l'oeuvre, comme ce glissement quie est à la fois répétitif et infidèle, le propre du simulacre, et qui permet de ne jamais être vraiment oú l'on** se présente*.

Tengo verdaderos problemas para saber a qué se refiere: *donde uno se presenta*? *donde se presenta*? *donde lo falso se present*a? 

Rayos!

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Sí: l'on = uno

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Menrva

Buenas tardes.
Una frase para traducir:

_Si l'on pleurait lorsque l'on rit_

No entiendo la función que tiene aquí el _L'._
¿Puede ayudarme alguien?
Gracias_._

_Menrva_


----------



## Cenimurcia

el "l´" no tiene ninguna función, es lo mismo decir "on" que "l'on", sólo suena un poco más elegante


----------



## Menrva

Tiene sentido, la frase forma parte de un poema.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Anasola

Hola Menrva,

Es une mera cuestión de eufonía: sale màs elegante decir "Si l'on pleurait" que "si on pleurait", de estilo màs literario quizàs también.
No cambia el sentido, y ambas son gramaticalmente correctas


----------



## utrerana

No entiendo por qué aparece algunas veces la letra L delante de on, por ejemplo en la frase:Alors que c`est une grande consolation, si l`on est malade, que la maladie ait un nom poétique...
  Realmente no se la función de esa L y como se traduce o cuándo se pone.
                            Merci!!


----------



## anln83

Hola utrerana,
Esta -l no tiene ningun valor gramatical, ni viene de un "le". Es una -l que puedes poner para que el "qu'on" o el "si on" resulten mas guapos al oirlo.
El francés es asi !
Anne-Hélène


----------



## Azson

Bonjour!

J'ai des problèmes avec la phrase suivante:

"Les moteurs, à cette époque-là, n'offraient point la securité qu'offrent les moteurs d'aujourd'hui. Souvent, ils nous lâchaient d'un coup, sans prévenir, dans un grand tintamarre de vaisselle brisée. Et *l'on* rendait la main vers la croûte rocheuse de l'Espagne qui n'offrait guère de refuges."

J'ai traduit comme ça:

"Los motores de aquella época no ofrecían la seguridad que ofrecen los de hoy. Continuamente nos dejaban tirados de golpe, sin prevenir, en una algarabía de vasijas rotas. Y *había que* enfilar hacia la corteza rocosa de España que apenas ofrecía refugio alguno". 

Ma doute c'est comme ça: Pourquoi es-ce que nous devons dire "l'on" et pas simplement "on"? Quelle est la fonction de la "L"?


----------



## swift

Bonjour Azson,

Je crois que tu pourras trouver quelques éléments de réponse ici :


> Le _l_ apostrophe de _l'on_ n'est pas à l'origine une consonne euphonique, mais l'article défini : _l'on_ était synonyme de _l'homme_ en général. Au fil des siècles, ce nom _on_  s'est transformé en véritable pronom indéfini (désignant un individu  non déterminé) et son article défini est devenu facultatif. Cette  évolution pourrait se schématiser avec ces trois exemples :
> _	L'homme est bien peu de chose.
> L'on est bien peu de chose.
> On est bien peu de chose.
> _ ​    Dès le XVIIe siècle, la forme _l'on_ n'était plus qu'une variante facultative de _on_. Aujourd'hui, cette survivance de l'ancien français se maintient surtout dans des contextes où elle joue un rôle euphonique.
> 
> http://www.druide.com/points_de_langue_21.html


Bonne soirée !


swift


----------



## Azson

Ça c'est merveilleux! 

¡Muchas gracias mi amigo!


----------



## castillodeif

Bonjour a tous,

J'aimerais bien si quelqu'un peut me donner quelque solution a cette phrase parce que je n'arrive pas a comprendre pourquoi on place l'objet direct "l" . En espagnol la traduction serait: el lugar de donde se viene.

Je ne peux pas donner plus contexte parce que j'ai trouvé cette phrase comme ça sur un livre d'exercises en français
Merci beaucoup


----------

